# Repti Fogger Water



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a Repti fogger but I'm only trying to use Distilled water only so its lasts longer but everywhere I go to buy distilled water, the shops I say do you have any distilled water they say yep and then show me bottles called De-Ironised Water?? 

and I've left it for now as I'm confused whether this De-ironised water is the same as distilled water?

is it safe to put in the repti fogger? 

and will it be safe to use in a repti fogger for a panther chameleon?? 

Hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

Bumpy


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

to what i know most people use tap water


----------



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeh tap water can cause problems for the repti fogger though and trying to get hold of distilled water in the UK seems a pain and when you ask them in any shop they say they have distlled water and then show me something called de-ironised water so not sure if this will be safe to use in both the Reptifogger and for the chameleon? :S


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am presuming it is De-ionized water? Both distilled and De-Ionized water are essentially the same thing, purified water. The only difference is distilled water is run through a distillation process whereby it is heated and the cooling steam is collected, deionized water has any trace elements in the form of ions removed using an electro magnet. This is a bit of a simplification but both are absolutely fine to use in foggers, there is nothing added to the water so no risk to your animals.

All the best

Tim @ RS Reptile Supplies


----------



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you ever so much, its exactly the answer I was looking for!! Thank you! 

Again saving your website and may even recommend to others


----------

